# 1956 Chrysler Body Makeover



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

After building several stock and revved up cars I wanted to go into more serious body chopping.

The 300 B was maybe the first "muscle car", speed record holder, NASCAR winner, but also one of those big battleships of the ´50s. My aim was to turn it into a hotrod.
This is my plan:









This first cut is the deepest:









After the crude reassembly:

















Putty, sanding, fillerspray, putty, sanding, fillerspray, putty........

















After 4 rounds of puttty i´m finally satisfied with the surface. The rear end is a bit shorter than planned, but the contour is of a completely different car. Now comes the "usual" work. Hope to get done by the end of the summer and of course I will show you the finished model.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice reduction! Looking forward to more of the build progress. 🤙


----------

